# Material selbst sammeln?



## Rosi (25. Mai 2005)

Sammelt ihr die Federn selbst, oder ist es besser alle Zutaten zu kaufen um eine Fliege zu binden? Sind die Federn von besonderen Hühnerrassen (Hähnen) oder nur von besonderen Stellen (Halsbereich)?
Wie ist das mit Hundehaaren? Also statt Wolle aus dem Hasenohr geht vielleicht auch Wolle aus dem Hundeohr?
Kann ich auch die Daunen von Trauerenten (schwarz) und die Schwanzfedern vom Eichelhäher verwenden?
Hört auf zu lachen!  Ich bin am Sammeln. Der Wald ist sozusagen voller Zutaten, die müssen nur noch kreativ verarbeitet werden.#h


----------



## Schwede 11 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Der arme Hund!!!
Ich Kaufe meine Sachen alle!
Außer rote Federn!
Die bekomme ich von einer Bekannten,sie hat zwei Graupapgeien!
 Wenn sie die Verlieren!
MFG Timo


----------



## Jens2001 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

@ Schwede 11

ja ne, die Schwanfedern vom Graupapagei, die sind echt das beste, was es an roten Federn gibt....... meine beiden müssen da auch immer herhalten.....

#6 

Nun, was z.B. noch gut zu gebrauchen ist, ist ein Stockentenrupf....... und da die Brustfedern......

aber aufpassen, die so gesammelten Federn bloß niemals mit den guten Whithing, Metz, oder Hoffmann Bälgen zusammen verpacken!!!! ectl. haben die selbst gesammelten Federn einen Befall von Milben und wenn die teuren Bälge dann aufgefressen werden, das wäre echt ein Jammer in der (Fliegenbinde-) Kammer!!!!:q :q :q 

LG Jens


----------



## Rosi (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hallo Jungs, das ging ja fix mit euch#6 

Nun habe ich auch die Boardfliegen gefunden mit Bindeanleitung und Material. Es ist alles erlaubt, was sich nicht zu sehr vollsaugt. Nach den 13 Seiten könnte ich sofort beginnen. Jetzt melde ich mich erst mal in der Fliegenbindeschule an. Dann kann ich mir die Werkzeuge genauer ansehen. 

Und wie ich darauf gekommen bin?? Ich habe bei keinem gängigen Händler noch weitere schwarze Fliegen gefunden, außer der Zigarre. Weil selbst binden wohl schöner ist. Wenn man damit dann auch noch fängt, ist das garnicht mehr auszuhalten


----------



## Uwe_H (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Das einzige Material was ich bisher selbst gesammt habe sind Fasanenstoßfedern und Hirschkuhhaare...

Den Fasan habe ich in Schottland auf der Straße liegen sehen, tot natürlich (die liegen dort im Kilometerabstand, man muss sie nur einsammeln!!!), er war noch ziemlich warm und mehr im vorderen Bereich des Körpers püriert, da habe ich ihm die Stossfedern abgeschnitten und mit nach Hause genommen...sind feine Federn...

Die Haare der Hirschkuh habe ich gerade vor wenigen Wochen von meiner Stoßstange absammeln können, waren zwar nicht allzu viele aber für einen Muddler wird es wohl ausreichen, der wird dann allerdings nicht gefischt sondern aufgehoben!!!


----------



## Flatfischer (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Klar kann man viele Materialien selber sammeln. Kleintierzüchter und Hunde-/Katzenbesitzer sind äußerst ergiebige Quellen. Bei Karnickelzuchtausstellungen macht man sich allerdings mit Schere und Akkurasierer wenig Freunde....  Die gesammelten Materialien aber unbedingt drei Wochen in die Tiefkühltruhe; so werden Milben und sonstiges Ungeziefer zuverlässig abgetötet.

Gruß Flatfíscher


----------



## *fliegenangler* (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Es macht immer Spaß Material für die Tups Indispensable zu sammeln. Die wird mit Wolle gebunden, die von den Hoden eines Schafbocks kommen!!!


----------



## Jetblack (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

@*Fliegenangler*

Der war gut 

Fliegenbinden ist unbestritten eine Kunst - aber macht für den Fisch wirklich einen Unterschied ob ich die Federn eines Zuchthahns nehme oder "Roadkill vom Fasan" ?

Abgesehen vom vermutlich zutreffenden Arguments des Ungeziefers ... was spricht dagegen ALLES zu verwenden, dessen man habhaft werden kann?!

Experimentierfreude kann viel Spaß beim Binden und beim Angeln bereiten.

Also Rosi - aus meiner Sicht kann man ALLES verwenden!

Wenn ich jetzt eine "Fluffy Baehr" aus meinen Achselhaaren knüpfe, kann ich die dann bei eBay als Einzelstück gegen horrendes Geld verticken ?


----------



## fly-martin (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hallo

@Jetblack : da hat der Fliegenangler recht - die Geschichte über das Material soll tatsächlich von besagtem Tier kommen.

@ Rosi : es findet wirklich alles Verwendung - allerdings sollen die Sachen wirklich ( wie schon geschrieben ) mehrere Wochen tiefgefroren werden. Auch später sollten die Teile getrennt von anderen Materialien z.B. in Ziploc Beutel verpackt werden...


----------



## schabau (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hi Rosi,

sammele alles, was brauchbar ist und um einen Hakenschenkel gewickelt werden kann. Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg. Und freunde Dich mit Jägern und Kleintierzüchtern an. Das sind unerschöpfliche Quellen für Bindematerialien.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Rosi (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hallo Schabau, 
ich habe meine Quellen schon angezapft Den Jäger treffe ich fast jeden Morgen mit seinem Dackel im Wald. Er hat mir Hasenfell und Rehdecke mitgebracht. Mein Nachbar hat braune Hühner, ein Stück weiter gibt es schwarze und gesperberte und Tauben. Wir haben noch einen Kleinvogelzüchter im Nachbardorf, mit Jagdfasan, Goldfasanen und Wellensittichen, ich glaube auch Zwergwachteln. 

@Fliegenangler 
ich habe gerade mal nachgelesen. Herr Austin hat um 1900 die Wolle vom Hoden eines Merino Bocks genommen, weil die vom Urin so schön ungleichmäßig gelb gefärbt war. :q


----------



## schabau (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Na prima!
Andere heiße Quellen sind Kürschner (für Fellreste), Handarbeitsgeschäfte und Bastelläden bzw. -abteilungen in Baumärkten.
Der Kreativität sind beim Sammeln keine Grenzen gesetzt. Selbst Staubwedel (mit Federn oder Kunstfasern) und Tepich- bzw. Teppichboden-Reste lassen sich fliegenbinderisch hervorragend verwerten.
Also weiterhin viel Spass beim kreativen Sammeln.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## FISH-DUDE (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

http://www.sexyloops.com/connorsmetre/materialcollector.shtml

http://www.sexyloops.com/connorsmetre/roadkills.shtml

http://www.sexyloops.com/connorsmetre/wildrams.shtml

http://www.sexyloops.com/connorsmetre/preparing%20materials.shtml

and there`s even more ...

cheers,

Ian.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Problem ist glaub ich nur das man einige Sachen nicht so einfach mitnehmen darf ...
Z.B. n Fasan oder so der angefahren wurde ... und ich glaube das gilt nicht nur für das ganze tier sondern auch seine federn ... Also auch nix mit nur n paar Schwanzfedern rupfen ...


----------



## Uwe_H (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Problem ist glaub ich nur das man einige Sachen nicht so einfach mitnehmen darf ...
> Z.B. n Fasan oder so der angefahren wurde ... und ich glaube das gilt nicht nur für das ganze tier sondern auch seine federn ... Also auch nix mit nur n paar Schwanzfedern rupfen ...



Hier in Deutschland würde ich das nicht tun, aber in Schottland, wenn du durch die Highlands auf Singletrack roads fährst und oftmals eine Stunde lang keinen Gegenverkehr oder sonstige Autos siehst habe ich da keine Hemmungen einem totgefahrenen Fasan die Stossfedern zu rauben...
Und Haare die an meiner Stoßstange kleben sehe ich auch nicht wirklich als Wilderei an wenn ich die zu Hause in meinem Hof absammle...


----------



## Rosi (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Der Förster hat mir ein Stück Rehdecke mitgebracht. Ich habe sie erst mal im Schuppen aufgehängt. Soll ich die langen Haare ausrupfen, oder wie trocknet man ein Stück Fell?

Weil ich den Schwanz vom Reh auch noch wollte, erfüllte er mir diesen Wunsch. So ganz bin ich der Jägersprache nicht mächtig, in der Tüte lag der Penis vom Bock. Wie heißt nun der Schwanz ?;+


----------



## levalex (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

lol rosi 
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann heißt das teil welches DU meinst "rute" oder "schweif"!
übernehme aber keine garantie, für das was dir der förster als nächstes mitbringt.....

ach, und felle trocknen ist je nach größe garnicht so schwierig. das stück fell gut
saubermachen (vorallem an der hautseite) und auf einen ramen spannen, 
sodaß es schön glatt gezogen ist. das ganze dann entweder in salz einlegen 
oder an einem trockenen nicht allzu warmen platz aufhängen (für außreichend 
frischluft sorgen, häute trocknen ist nichts für jede nase.... )


----------



## Chrush (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Moin Rosi,

ich glaube, dass Dein "Förster" ganz genau weiss was Du willst und sich einen Spaß mit Dir erlaubt.   |supergri 

Er hat Dir das "Beste Stück" vom Rehbock mitgebracht und dass heißt im Jagdgebrauch -_Brunftrute mit Pinsel_- .   |rotwerden 

Was Du aber möchtest ist der -_Spiegel_- .

Dieser ist beim Fliegenbinden nicht wesentlich von Bedeutung.
Allerdings binde ich daraus meine Sichthilfe bei Klinkhammer Fliegen.
Geht aber auch mit Kunstfasern.

Anders sieht das beim Weißwedel Wild aus. Dieses ist in Mittel- und Nordamerika beheimatet und bietet mit seinem -_Spiegel_- für uns Fliegenfischer das sogenannte -_Bucktail_-. Streamermaterial für farbige, lange Streamer (Mickey Finn, Hair Minnow).

So.... nun zeig Deinem "Förster" die Zähne und "bedanke" Dich auf Deine Art.   



Grüße aus Buxte

Chris


----------



## Rosi (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hi Chrush, mein Förster ist nun nur noch Jäger a.D. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß er diese Art Humor hat. Mit dem Pinsel war ich ganz zufrieden, bis zu deinem Posting.  
Der Spiegel befindet sich unter dem Schwanz der Rieke. Er dient dem Kitz als Orientierung bei Flucht hinter der Mutter. Der Bock braucht also keinen Spiegel ( weißes Fell )

Ist auch egal wie das Dings nun heißt, die nächsten Filets vom Dorsch bekommt mein Förster. 
Ich habs, das Dings heißt Wedel, du hast doch geschrieben Weißwedel Wild!


----------



## Chrush (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Moin Rosi,

klar, die vom Weißwedel sind "Wedel".   #6 
Ich nehme aber auch den Spiegel von Ricke und Bock zum binden der Sichthilfe bei meinen Klinkhammer Fliegen. Bin doch auch Jäger.   :q 

Wichtig ist, dass die Fliegen fangen und der "Förster" als netter Lieferant für Bindematerial seinen Teil abbekommt.

heftige Grüße von der Spiegel/Wedel Abteilung   #h 

Chris


----------



## hauki (15. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Fette Beute im Schlosspark

War heute mittag auf eine Runde im Schlosspark und bin fündig geworden  Offensichtlich sind unsere gefiederten Freunde derzeit in der Mauser. So konnte ich eine Menge der gestreiften Flankenfedern von der Ente (prima für Flügel und Schwänzchen), sowie eine ganze Reihe grosser Schwungfedern der Gans einstecken (Federsegmente für Flügel, Biots). Es empfiehlt sich eine Plastiktüte dabei zu haben #h

Zur Tups Indispensable:
Auf der Seite von Hans Weilenmann konnte ich das "rekonstruierte Originalrezept" für das Tups-Dubbing finden:

- 3 parts wool from the scrotum and lower belly of a Cotswold ram
- 2 parts natural creamy colored seal fur
- 1 part scarlet seal fur
- 2 parts lemon colored fur from an English cocker spaniel

Strittig scheint zumindest zu sein, ob die Färbung vom Urin herrührt. Andere Theorien sprechen von Gras- und Düngemittelverfärbungen #h

Quelle und mehr dazu:
http://www.danica.com/flytier/swilliams/tups_indispensible.htm

Viel Spass beim Sammeln und Binden
/hauki


----------



## reverend (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Ich sammle auch alle möglichen Federn ein.
Auch frage ich regelmäßig bei Jägern nach Rehhaarfellstücken von der Winterdecke und nach Entenbälgen an. Jäger rupfen ihre erlegten Wildenten nicht gerne, sondern ziehen sie einfach ab.
Kleiner Tipp:
Die Fellstücke und Bälge dann in eine gut verschließbare (Tupper) Dose legen und für drei Monate ab ins Tiefkühlfach.
Das überlebt keine Milbe und kein sonstiger Parasit.
Danach gut ausschütteln.


----------



## Rosi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Ich brauche bald eine neue Gefriertruhe. Es stapeln sich Amselbrustfedern, Schwanenfedern, Rehpenishaare, Rehdeckenhaare, Bussardfedern, Ringeltaubenfedern, Entenbürzelfedern von Flugenten, Hühnerfedern und allerlei Fisch neben den normalen Grillteilchen.|supergri 
Zum Glück habe ich eine verständnisvolle Familie.


----------



## honeybee (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Also wenn ich mich mal von meinen pinken Haaren trennen sollte, bin ich gerne bereit, diese irgend jemand zu schicken *g* sofern dafür Verwendung ist :q


----------



## Rosi (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Brauchste nicht Jana#6 es gibt doch diese gefärbten Federboas, da sind alle Farben drin. Von giftgrün bis pink. Sonst erkennen wir dich nicht mehr wieder. Ich habe es schon gesagt, das steht dir gut, du solltest so bleiben.


----------



## honeybee (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

War ja nur ein Idee...weil ab und an kommt mir der Gedanke, wieder mal kurze Haare zu haben  

Aber wenn ihr so Federn sucht.....2x im Jahr habe ich grün-rot-gelbe oder rein grüne Federn von meiner Amazone liegen. Das ganze Jahr über Taubenfedern in den Farben Weiß, Schwarz mit Blauschimmer und Weiß mit schwarzen oder braunen Tüpfeln.


----------



## marioschreiber (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mich mal von meinen pinken Haaren trennen sollte, bin ich gerne bereit, diese irgend jemand zu schicken *g* sofern dafür Verwendung ist :q


 
Solltest du behalten !
Aber ansonsten kannst du mich schonmal vormerken !
Die erste Meerforelle die ich damit fange widme ich dir !
Und wenn Vossi (Dorschdiggler) das hier liest, dann meldet der auch sicher noch Bedarf an. Der kann an "pink" nicht vorbei !  

Wie der "GAYLADSAX-Wobbler" beweist :
http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/Mefo-Bilder/2003/85er/85er.html


----------



## reverend (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*



> Also wenn ich mich mal von meinen pinken Haaren trennen sollte, bin ich gerne bereit, diese irgend jemand zu schicken *g* sofern dafür Verwendung ist :q


 
Menschenhaare sind für Trockenfliegen weder hohl noch fettig genug...#d


----------



## Gnilftz (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*



			
				reverend schrieb:
			
		

> Menschenhaare sind für Trockenfliegen weder hohl noch fettig genug...#d



Dat mag wohl sein,
aber es soll auch noch sowas wie Streamer geben...   

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Uwe_H (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*



			
				reverend schrieb:
			
		

> Menschenhaare sind für Trockenfliegen weder hohl noch fettig genug...#d



Es soll auch Leute geben, bei denen sind sogar die Haare hohl...auch fettig kann kein Problem darstellen wenn eine Shampooverknappung eintreten sollte...

Wobei ich Honeybees Lockenpracht nicht zu den ungepflegtesten zählen will!!!:q:q:q

Für ein paar schicke Nassfliegen bestimmt nichtd as schlechteste Material... |kopfkrat


----------



## honeybee (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*



			
				reverend schrieb:
			
		

> Menschenhaare sind für Trockenfliegen weder hohl noch fettig genug...#d


 
Du wieder......

Für Dich würde ich eine Strähne bei meinem 3x wöchentlichem Waschritual für 4 Wochen auslassen. Die dürfte dann fettig genug sein .....|supergri 

Aber Spaß bei Seite...ich mag zwar manchmal etwas hohl sein *g* aber ich habe wirklich null Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen geschweige denn vom Fliegen binden. #c


----------



## honeybee (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> Es soll auch Leute geben, bei denen sind sogar die Haare hohl...


 
Böööööööööse böseeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dorado (1. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hallo Rosi, da ich auch gleichzeitig Jäger bin, kann ich Dir im Herbst/ Winter einiges organisieren. Gerade Rehhaar und Fasan. Enten natürlich auch. Melde Dich einfach bei Interesse.
Gruss Benni


----------



## Rosi (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hallo Benni, das ist ein Wort#6 Am 2.August bekomme ich die erste Unterrichtsstunde im Fliegenbinden. Darauf bin ich ziemlich gespannt. Ich wollte nicht alleine loslegen, weil man sich vielleicht auch falsche Handgriffe angewöhnt. 
Mit dem Förster bin ich gut am Tauschen. Rehkeule gegen Dorschfilet...


----------



## havkat (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Moin!

@Rosi

Rehe, vor allem die Böcke, haben keine sichtbaren "Schwänze".
"Spiegel" haben beide Geschlechter und die werden bei Gefahr gesträubt. Bei den Mädels größer, als Orientierungshilfe für die Kitze. Ganz richtig.
Was du meinst ist die "Schürze" der Ricke. Das ist tatsächlich ein rudimentärer Wedel.

Der dient aber zur Abdeckung der..... naja du weißt schon...... |rotwerden. 

Sorry für´s klugschissern.

Ganz gutes Bucktail vom "Schwanz" gibt´s nicht nur vom Whitetail, sondern auch vom Wedel unseres heimischen Damwilds.
Der Pinsel der Hirsche, also datt Futteral , gibt auch ganz gutes, vor allem feines, Marterial für kleine Streamer, etc.

Wenn ihre ´ne Quelle habt gibt´s die ab Herbst umsonst.


----------



## schabau (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hi Rosi,

Gratulation zu der baldigen Aufnahme in die Fliegenbinder-Gilde. Leider ist die Entfernung MZ - Rostock ein wenig zu heftig als dass ich Dir auch meine Unterstützung anbieten könnte. Also dann, viel Erfolg und Spass beim Erlernen der "Fliegenbindekunst".

Wenn ich Dir eins mit auf den Weg geben darf aus meiner sehr langen Erfahrung als Fliegenfischer, dann dies: es sind nicht die kompliziert gebundenen Muster, welche am besten fischen!

Eins würde mich noch interessieren: warum bewahrst Du die Federn in der Tiefkühltruhe auf?? Ist doch eigentlich nicht notwendig. Gute Alternative: luftdicht schliessende Plastikdosen für das Aufbewahren von Brot!

Gruß
schabau


----------



## reverend (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Wenn Milben, Motten, Zecken und andere Parasiten durch die Kälte erstmal abgetötet sind, dann kann man die Fellstücke und Federn, die man selber sammelt, auch bei Raumtemperatur aufbewahren.

Aber das ist meist erst nach etlichen Wochen bei -15°C der Fall.


----------



## Rosi (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hallo Schabau, die komplizierten Muster werden doch nicht verangelt, die stehen zum Andenken, an einer gut sichtbaren Stelle. 
So mit meiner Wimpernspirale aufgepäppelte Fliegen sehen irgendwie benutzt aus. Auch wenn ich die mit Süßwasser abgespült habe. ( Noch sind es gekaufte Fliegen)


----------



## marioschreiber (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Versuch mal die Fliegen in Wasserdampf zu halten wenn sie nicht mehr schön aussehen !
Das hilft meist.


----------



## schabau (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

@reverend
Warum Milben, Zecken etc. im Freezer abtöten? Die sterben eh weil sie nichts mehr zu beissen haben!
Viel wichtiger ist die sichere Aufbewahrung von Feder- und Haarmaterial, so dass keine Motten und Museumskäfer dran kommen. Deshalb die luftdicht schließenden Brot-Boxen.

@Rosi
Je zerzauster Deine Fliegenmuster aussehen, um so mehr Fische werden sie fangen. Forellen (und andere Fische) zählen nicht die Anzahl der Schwanzfibern oder schauen nach, ob das Ding auch wirklich Flügel, Augen, Beine etc. hat. Wenn das so wäre, dann wäre die Species Salmo trutta schon vor Urzeiten ausgestorben. Also, lass Dich nicht durch scheinbare "Meister" der Fliegenbindekunst ins Bockshorn jagen, die behaupten, dass Fische unterscheiden können, ob das nun ein weiblicher oder männlicher Spinner, ob die Fliege grüne oder rote Augen hat usw.. Das als Rat eines alten Fliegenfischers, der schon mehr als durchschnittlich viele Fische jeder Art auf die Fliege gefangen hat, die meisten mit furchtbar einfach gebundenen Fliegen

Gruß
schabau


----------



## emka (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

das beste buch zum thema fell/federn selbst sammeln...ein unverzichtbarer begleiter für den reisenden fliegenbinder:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0898151864/ref=pd_sxp_f/103-2355115-8483867?v=glance&s=books


leider nur noch schwer zu kriegen


c&df
mk


----------



## ossis angelladen (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

sehr problematisch! 
die viecher aus der nachbarschaft machen mitlerweile einen großen bogen um unser anwesen.


----------



## Rosi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hallo Schabau, du weißt doch sicherlich auch, daß der Glaube Berge versetzen kann? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wie kommt es denn, daß manche Fliegenmuster aus dem 17.Jh stammen? Da muß doch was dran sein, also da müssen große oder viele Fische mit gefangen worden sein. Sonst hätte sich doch keiner das Muster gemerkt. 

Natürlich wird die Technik verfeinert und das Material kann etwas wechseln ( früher die Wolle vom Merinopenis, heute " eine Mischung aus Schafswolle, chremefarbener Seehundwolle, gelbem Fell eines Spaniels und einigen Fasern Mohair... ") doch der Grundgedanke bleibt.

Oder??


----------



## Rosi (4. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*



			
				emka schrieb:
			
		

> das beste buch zum thema fell/federn selbst sammeln...ein unverzichtbarer begleiter für den reisenden fliegenbinder:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0898151864/ref=pd_sxp_f/103-2355115-8483867?v=glance&s=books
> 
> ...


 
Gibt es das auch auf deutsch? Ich bin ja ein Kind des Ostens. Ich hatte 5 Jahre russisch Pflichtunterricht und weil ich es wollte, noch 2 Jahre Englisch. Da ich im Urlaub meist nach Frankreich fahre, brauchte ich nicht wirklich englisch zu lernen. 
Nun kommt es mir manchmal so vor, als müßte ich noch einen Kurs Englisch für Fortgeschrittene an der Volkshochschule belegen|kopfkrat . Zum Fliegenfischen.


----------



## schabau (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hi Rosi,
ich behaupte ja nicht, dass das Binden von komplizierten Mustern keinen Spass macht - im Gegenteil (meine Phase mit den "full dressed" Lachsfliegen hat etwa 10 Jahre angedauert!). Der größte Spass liegt bei diesen komplizierten Fliegen im Binden selbst (Motto: der Weg ist das Ziel!). Nur, zum erfolgreichen Fischen brauchst Du die Dinger nicht. Charles Ritz hat es einmal auf den Punkt gebracht mit seiner Feststellung, dass am Erfolg das Fliegenmuster zu 10 % beteiligt ist, die "Präsentation" aber 90 % ausmacht (wobei unter Präsentation Wurfkunst, Verhalten am Wasser, Ansprache des Fisches etc. zu verstehen ist!). Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen.

Da Du die Muster aus dem 17. Jahrhundert erwähnst, die und diejenigen aus den Jahrhunderten davor (Dame Juliane, die angelnde Klosterfrau) waren mehr als einfach gebunden! Erst die Spleenigkeit der englischen High Society im Viktorianischer Zeitalter hat das Ganze zu einer perversen Kompliziertheit hochgeschraubt. Das gilt sowohl für die an Kreideflüssen verwendete Trockenfliegen als auch für Lachsfliegen). Da wurden ernsthaft Muster gebunden und mit größter Überzeugung gefischt, bei denen der Unterschied zwischen männlichen und weiblichen Spinnern (erwachsene Tiere) von Eintagsfliegen angeblich den Unterschied zwischen Erfolg und Misserfolg ausmachen sollten. Da wiehern die Hühner im Stall!!

Was die deutsche Fliegenfischer/binder Literatur angeht, so wirst Du recht wenig Gutes finden. Wenn ich Dir trotzdem was empfehlen darf, dann folgendes Buch: von Bredow, "Fliegenbinden". Ich halte es (obwohl es seinerzeit sehr kontrovers diskutiert wurde) für ein sehr gutes Einsteigerbuch für jemanden, der die überragend gute englische Literartur nicht lesen kann. Da findest Du hervorragende Tipps zu Materialien und praktische Fliegenmuster.

Gruß
schabau

edit:
Der genaue Titel des Buches ist: "Das große Buch vom Fliegenbinden" (Autor: Klaus von Bredow). Wie ich gesehen habe, ist das Buch auch bereits schon mehrfach hier im Board erwähnt.


----------



## hauki (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hallo Rosi,

macht wirklich einen Heidenspass, wenn Deine selbstgebundenen Fliegen fangen. Ich habe vor dem (Fliegen-)Fischen mit dem Binden angefangen und konnte mit zwei Dosen voller selbstgebundener Muster an den Start gehen - und die haben gefangen 

Für den Anfang habe ich mir ein paar Handgriffe zeigen lassen und das folgende Buch (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=479982&postcount=4) hat mir auch viel geholfen, so dass ich es Dir empfehlen möchte. Zum Anfang eine gute Referenz (die auch günstig ist) über Material, Werkzeug und grundlegende Techniken, allerdings ohne konkrete Muster. Die kannst Du aber gut nachbinden, wenn Du die grundlegenden Sachen verstanden hast.

Übrigens werden bei mir demnächst Butcher gebunden. In den letzten Tagen konnte ich durch die Entenmauser eine Menge der blauen Spiegelfedern (heissen die so?) sammeln.

Viel Spass beim Binden
/hauki


----------



## Rosi (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hallo Hauki, 
wo bewahrst du die Entenfedern auf? Mit Sbirolino und Fliege komme ich schon ganz gut klar, habe bei 1,50m begonnen und bin nun bei 2,5m Vorfach. Zuerst versuchte ich mit Wolle zu werfen. Dann habe ich irgendwann bemerkt, daß nasse Wolle komisch fliegt und doch die Fliege benutzt. Allerdings frage ich mich immer, wie die Fliege aufs Wasser auftrifft? Ich kann es nicht erkennen. Langsam ist mir auch egal wie diese Fliege nach dem Trocknen aussieht, die ist ja zum üben. 
Wenn ich ein Dutzend gebunden habe, mache ich es so wie du und fange richtig an, ich meine nachts. Am Tage gibt es in Strandnähe eher keine Fische.

Bücher mit Bindeanleitung habe ich mir schon zugelegt. Vielleicht gibt es noch ein Buch über die Historie? Woraus wurden die ersten Fliegen gebunden? Von wem und warum? Wie wurden die Bindeanleitungen in den Familien weiter gegeben? Wie sahen diese Fliegen aus? Damals hat doch noch niemand daran gedacht, extra Hühner oder Enten für die Hechel zu züchten. Wieso sind das vorwiegend Männer, die Fliegen gebunden haben? Sowas Pipseliges war doch eher Frauenarbeit.

Schabau, so ist das, der Weg ist das Ziel. Und die liebsten Stücke bleiben doch zum ansehen im Schrank (unbenutzt) Wenn ich es kann, stelle ich mir ein Pärchen Eintagsfliegen auf den Büroschreibtisch. Dann wird Jeder der reinkommt befragt, welches das Männchen ist.|supergri


----------



## schabau (5. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hi Rosi,



> Bücher mit Bindeanleitung habe ich mir schon zugelegt. Vielleicht gibt es noch ein Buch über die Historie? Woraus wurden die ersten Fliegen gebunden? Von wem und warum? Wie wurden die Bindeanleitungen in den Familien weiter gegeben? Wie sahen diese Fliegen aus?



Da wirst Du vergebens in der deutschen Literatur nachsuchen (leider!). Unsere germanischen Vorfahren waren mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt als mit der Entwicklung einer Fliegenfischerkultur (leider!)



> Wieso sind das vorwiegend Männer, die Fliegen gebunden haben? Sowas Pipseliges war doch eher Frauenarbeit.


Habe schon Männer mit "zehn Daumen" an den Händen erlebt, die absolute Meister des Fliegenbindens waren!! Aber in der berühmtesten Fliegenbinderwerkstatt Irlands "Rogan's of Donegal"  (leider gibt's die jetzt nicht mehr) waren es Frauen, welche die "full dressed" Lachsfliegen und Forellenfliegen bis Größe 20 (!!) für die ausschließlich männlichen Fliegenfischer gebunden haben. Und das ohne Bindestock, aus der Hand!!

Wenn Du wirklich gute Literatur zu den Themen, die Dich interessieren, lesen willst, dann wirst Du um einen VH Kurs Englisch nicht herumkommen.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Rosi (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

@ Schabau,
leider zählt nicht.  Wir haben soeben eine Marktlücke entdeckt. Wie bringt man einen britischen Autor dazu, sein Werk einem deutschen Verlag anzubieten? Oder zieht man das andersrum auf? Ein deutscher Verleger bittet einen britischen/irischen Autor, sein Buch übersetzen und verlegen zu dürfen?

Wir beide sind sicher nicht die einzigen Konsumenten solch spezieller Literatur.

Da könnte man ja mal Thomas fragen, wenn er hier nicht schon selber mitliest. Irdendwie sind wir ja vom Thema abgewichen??


----------



## schabau (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Du hast recht! Wir weichen wirklich vom Thema ab. Aber, es gäbe soviel dazu zu sagen. Vielleicht macht ja jemand einmal einen Thread mit diesem Thema auf.
Deshalb nur noch eine kurze Bemerkung dazu. Du wirst wohl warten müssen bis Du alt und grau bist, bevor ein deutscher Verleger sich auf solches Abenteuer einlässt. Die bisherigen Übersetzungen englischer Bücher kannst Du an den fünf Fingern abzählen (meistens irgendwelche zweitrangigen Epos-haftigen Bücher; von den Standardwerken wie z.B. "Minor Tactics" oder "Greased Line Fishing" schweigt des Sängers Höflichkeit). Warum wohl? Die 17 Hansels, welche das hier auf dem deutschen Markt interessiert, tragen mit ihren Dreieurofünfzig sicherlich nicht dazu bei, die enormen Kosten (+Profit für den Verleger) eines solchen Projektes zu finanzieren.

Deshalb möchte ich Dir den von Bredow noch mal wärmstens ans Herz legen. Ist kein Buch in dem es ausschliesslich um Fliegenbinden geht. Das Buch hat auch ausgezeichnete Kapitel zur Insekten- und Materialkunde.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## hauki (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> wo bewahrst du die Entenfedern auf?



Hi Rosi,

die kleinen Flankenfedern packe ich in Klarsichthüllen mit Zipverschluss. Jeweils mehrere Hüllen in eine Mappe zum Einhängen. Da waren früher meine Vorfächer drin - jetzt neu dem Bindematerial gewidmet.

Die grösseren Flügelfedern bewahre ich offen auf. Ich habe diese in eine alte Vase, Kaffeedose o.ä. reingestellt.

Bemühe mich trotz allem das "wilde Material" nicht mit dem gekauften zu vermischen.

Viele Grüsse
/hauki

P.S. Hier noch eine gute Seite mit deutschen Übersetzungen für gebräuchliche Bindebegriffe: http://www.h-juhnke.de/Fliegenfischen/Deutsch.html


----------



## Rosi (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hauki bist ein Schatz#6 ich habe es mir gleich noch schnell ausgedruckt.

Heute Morgen hat der Dackel vom Förster einen jungen Marderhund erwischt und sofort getötet. Man hat tatsächlich an mich gedacht und mir eine Hand voll Fell mitgebracht und den Schwanz. Ich bin echt beeindruckt. Frau Förster sagt, sie unterstützt gern ausgefallene Hobbis. 

Dieser ungeahnte Nebeneffekt!!
Wir haben nun immer frische Eier im Haus (und Hühnerfedern )
Dafür werden die Brotkanten im Dorf verteilt.
Die Grünzeugreste und Melonenschalen bekommen die Kaninchen 3 Häuser weiter, ( Hasenohren )
Der Westi von gegenüber opferte Teile seines weißen Felles für ein paar Filets
Das erste Mal im Leben habe ich Rehleber gegessen.
Eine freundliche Frau hat mich neulich über die Friedhofsmauer ( sie innen, ich außen) gefragt, ob ich die bin, welche Federn sammelt?
Das ist hier eben ein wirkliches Dorf!!

Also wenn es mal mit dem Nachbarn nicht so klappt, eine Fliege aus der Tasche ziehen und nach Federn fragen:q


----------



## Barni (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Ich bevorzuge bei meinen Fliegen besonders gerne Federn vom Seeadler und Gänsegeier.
Damit lassen sich tolle Steamer für Meerforelle binden.


----------



## Barni (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

 |supergri |kopfkrat :r :q |krach: |krach: #h |uhoh: |gr: 

Nochmals: Ich bevorzuge wirklich Federn vom Adler und Gänsgeier. Alternativ gehen auch UHU, Eule und Pirol. In unseren Breitengraden bietet sich auch die gemeine Taube an


----------



## hauki (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

@Barni

Besuchst Du regelmäßig Vogelparks, oder wie kommst Du an das (seltene) Material heran? Wäre schön, wenn Du mal Deine Adler- und Geierstreamer hier im Board zeigen kannst #h

Viele Grüsse
/hauki


----------



## schabau (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

@Barni,

würde mich brennend interessieren in welchem Land Du wohnst, wo Seeadler-, Gänsegeier und Uhu-Federn frei verfügbar sind. Phantasien?
Trotzdem stimme ich zu, Uhu-Federn sind für Nassfliegen unübertroffen.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Rosi (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer Feder vom Huhn und vom Uhu? 
Außer Größe und Farbe. Meint ihr die Schwungfedern?


----------



## hauki (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

@Rosi

Ich konnte letztens eine Greifvogel-Vorführung sehen. Mit dabei waren Weisskopf-Seeadler, Bussard, Falke und eine sibirische Schneeeule. Allesamt eindrucksvolle Tiere. Mit den Federn habe ich aber leider noch nicht gebunden. Daher würden mich auch entsprechende Fliegen interessieren.

Ich finde es schon toll, in welcher Vielfalt Federn existieren. Meine letzten Fliegen waren allerdings "Loop Wing Emerger" - vollständig aus Synthetik gebunden  #t 

Viele Grüsse |bla:
/hauki


----------



## Rosi (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Sogar die Federchen vom Hahnenschnabel können gebunden werden#c Wer das kann#6 
Wo ist denn nun der Unterschied zwischen Hahnenfeder und Uhufeder? Ist der Uhu weicher und es entsteht eher eine Nassfliege?


----------



## perchcatcher (31. Juli 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Flatfischer hat recht man sollte die selbergesammelten Materialien erstmal einfrieren aber dann ergeben sie herrvoragende Bindematerialien. Ich selbst  habe in meiner Anfangszeit als Fliegenbinder ausschließlich mit selbstgesammelten Materialien gebunden und auch heute binde ich noch teilweise mit selbtgesammelten materialien .

P.S. Eichhörnchenschwanz ist ein Superbindematerial für Schwingen 

MFG    Perchcatcher


----------



## Rosi (8. August 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Nun war ich ja zum Bindekurs und habe in eine Materialkiste geschaut. 
Fliegenbinder müssen kreative Sammler sein. Sogar der Staubwedel vom Chinesen kann Bindematerial ergeben. Heute habe ich die Reste einer Haareinflechterin kurz vor der Seebrücke Kühlungsborn abgestaubt. Gefärbtes Kunsthaar im schönsten orange. 

Nich mal einfrieren muß man das


----------



## Torsten Rühl (8. August 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

HEy Rosi 
das mit den Haarsträhnen ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen als ich am Wochenende auf einem Stadtfest war. Das Material sollte auch nicht teuer sein wenn man es kauft in einem Fachgeschäft und die Farben sollte man dann auch selber bestimmen können wenn man das Zeug färbt.

Mal sehen werd mal berichten wenn ich was neues weiss.


----------



## Tobsn (9. August 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Leider eignet sich bestimmtes Material nur für bestimmte Fliegen. Gute Hecheln für Trocken oder Nassfliegen lassen sich nun mal leider nicht substituieren.

T


----------



## BeKoRlp (11. August 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hallo Rosi, hallo Torsten,

ich habe eine Seite mit Kunsthaar gefunden, aber ob die Preise OK sind
und ob das Zeug zum binden taugt weiß ich nicht.
http://www.music-streetwear.de/index.php?cName=HAARFARBEN&osCsid=dbdaa0e076da6f6b6a7e083215a56a33


Gruss Bernd


----------



## Rosi (26. August 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Hundehaare ist ganz schön pauschal. 
Mein Terrier hat schwarze Borsten auf dem Rücken und hellbraunen, weichen Flaum unter seinem Bauch. Der hellbraune Flaum ergibt wuschelige Garnelenkörper, die Borsten sind als Dubbingmaterial ungeeignet. Dafür habe ich die bei Mickey Finn eingebunden.
Noch weicher sind die Bauchhaare vom Westie und vom Cocker Spaniel. 
Allerdings sollte man beim Dubben der weißen Haare keine schwarze Wollhose anhaben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nun will ich mal versuchen die Haare einzufärben.

Unsere Boardfliegen sind eine geniale Anregung. Begonnen habe ich mit Nr 148, weiter mit 238, 306, 365. Für 281 muß ich noch einen Handschuh opfern.


----------



## René1964 (26. August 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Und nicht zu vergessen: Die Fussel ausm Bauchnabel könnten doch ein schönes Dubbing ergeben


----------



## Stöpsel72 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*



			
				reverend schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Milben, Motten, Zecken und andere Parasiten durch die Kälte erstmal abgetötet sind, dann kann man die Fellstücke und Federn, die man selber sammelt, auch bei Raumtemperatur aufbewahren.
> 
> Aber das ist meist erst nach etlichen Wochen bei -15°C der Fall.


Hi,
Da habe ich noch einen Tip gegen volle Truhen. Die Parasiten kann man auch mit Blattanex Fliegenstripe bekämpfen. Federn oder Fell etwa 4 Wochen (Entwicklungszyklus von Milben ) mit einem Stück (2x2 cm) in einem gut verschlossenem Behälter aufbewahren.

LG
Erika


----------



## Rosi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Material selbst sammeln?*

Naja, der Schwanz von dem überfahrenen Baummarder liegt überdacht hinterm Schuppen auf einer angehängten Leiter, neben der Fahne eines überfahrenen Fuchses. Dort können die Ameisen, Motten, Milben... machen was sie wollen. Wenn ich Haare brauche, suche ich sie mir dort aus. Sowas Anrüchiges darf ich nicht im Haus halten. Bei Federn sagt noch Keiner was, obwohl Vogelgrippe??


----------

